# First Rites of Spring



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I mounted the old teak settee on the bluff again with rebar so the hellacious winds don't take it!

Picasso is smelling the first green on the old rose bush!

Welcome Spring!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> I mounted the old teak settee on the bluff again with rebar so the hellacious winds don't take it!
> 
> Picasso is smelling the first green on the old rose bush!
> 
> Welcome Spring!


 You have A beautiful view. I grew up sailing in the sound and threw out Canada .We keep our boat in port townsen. Your photo brings back nice memories I love the first signs of spring


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! beautiful!! I wish spring would spring around here! rain, rain and MOOOOORE rain!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice view! So picturesque!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I love looking at your pictures! They are breathtaking. We had one nice day here last week and today it is supposed to be 50, but right now it is dismal looking out. THEN by the middle of the week 30's and snow. I am ready for Spring. Lizzie wants to run, but she gets so dirty!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful view! We just have a pond view in our back yard but love it still. Any body of water just gives a peaceful feeling.

We had 80 degree weather today and it seems to be here for a while before hopefully our last cool snap next weekend. Enjoying getting out and being warm!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love all the seasons,and seeing the pictures that are posted on this forum is both very interesting and insightful for a Brit!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing spring with us!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhhh be quiet everyone, we just had a foot of snow today. :frusty:


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Dave, couldn't resist!

57 and sunny today!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> ahhhh be quiet everyone, we just had a foot of snow today. :frusty:


I'm so sorry about your prolonged winter, Dave. I guess you're getting pretty sick of snow by now so I guess I'd better not mention our record high temperatures down here! Upper eighties - just couldn't resist!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*61 and Sun!*

We went for our walk to the park today, as we have all week, with mild spring sunshine.Have to make hay whilst the sun shines as we will be back to 50 degrees by Sunday.So time for RLH,and smelling the flowers!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

beautiful pictures O'Bluff and Clare. You already have daffodils in bloom. Mine are just poking out of the ground. We have had ice yesterday and today. Have to say it was quite pretty covering all the trees and bushes.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree O'Bluff and Clare, beautiful, thanks for sending!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok so I cheated and there is one pic that is not Spring lol


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the photo with the big smile! Such a cutie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie and Nellie*

Sorry don't want to bore you but here's another spring pick,this time taken yesterday.Tonight the clocks spring forward for us,so an hour less in bed,still the pups have been getting up earlier and earlier over the last 10 days as it is so light in the morning.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:frusty::frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigi, they look so adorable! They pose so nicely, too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Kathie,they are my dear babies!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How deep is the snow,Dave!! LOL.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> :frusty::frusty:


Hang in there Dave; the three days of summer will be here before you know it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> How deep is the snow,Dave!! LOL.


It was almost gone until this last storm. We had about a foot of snow and supposed to stay cool for a couple more weeks. :frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

O'Bluff said:


> Hang in there Dave; the three days of summer will be here before you know it!


Yeah that's about it. May to Sept. Way too short.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

You seem to have a beautiful place. The pictures show the nice scenery. I wish I live on the countryside and not here in the city.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! Actually, we can be in town in about 5 minutes. Not like when we lived in AZ when it took over 30 minutes to get to a tiny little town!

It is windy as heck today, but I need to mow the lawn if it dries out enough. If it does I'll try to get some more pics. Hope others post some more. I really enjoy seeing them; especially the pups of course!


----------

